# Waterfowl'n



## rngrchad (Dec 22, 2009)

So I've hunted everythng else under the sun except the awe-inspiring geese and ducks. I sacked up on heavy steel shot 3 1/2" mags, bought a Benelli Super Black Eagle along with some new camo and am going all out. I can't believe I finally hooked up with a serious waterfowler! They seem to be far and few between around my parts...mostly deer hunters around here. Anyways.....the incessant need to purchase piles of gear has begun and I haven't even made it out on my first day yet. I know it's gonna be a bit more expensive for decoys than my sack of 60 mourning dove that I have LOL. 

I went on a date this past Friday. Sunday I hooked up with my uncle to do this and it's game on. I called her back, told her I can't see her anymore and am going to proceed to blow all my hard earned money rather quickly!  I'm stoked!!


----------



## little possum (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome aboard the crazy waterfowl lifestyle. Up too early in the mornins to sit out in the freezin weather. And sometimes, not even get to shoot. But I love it, I considered stopping but just cant seem to stop going. Love the fun times and friendships that are gained out in the fields/lakes. 

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------

